# Additional Declaration Required By VIC.



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Hi, I got the following reply from VIC:

"*Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

We have recently made a change to the assessment process which requires you to complete an additional sponsorship declaration, and return the signed document to the Skilled and Business Migration Program. This declaration confirms that all parties understand the conditions and limitations of Victorian Government sponsorship and you should ensure that you read and understand this document prior to signature and submission.

If we do not receive the declaration from you within two weeks, the application will be deemed invalid and your file closed.

We look forward to receiving the declaration.

Please quote Reference Number : SS-2010-XXXXX in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program
Workforce Victoria."*
----------------------------------------------------

Such declaration already submitted at the time of application submission. anyone who got the same reply From Dept. of Victoria??

NAK.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi, I got the following reply from VIC:
> 
> "*Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,
> 
> ...


Hi nadeemzonline,

I heard same thing from one of the guy from pak.
I think this is true that they send this kind of email to every body.
btw, on which date did you apply?
I applied on 10th of nov.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi nadeemzonline,
> 
> I heard same thing from one of the guy from pak.
> I think this is true that they send this kind of email to every body.
> ...


hi harshal,

Thanks to reply, i applied on 4th Nov.

NAK


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi nadeemzonline,
> 
> I heard same thing from one of the guy from pak.
> I think this is true that they send this kind of email to every body.
> ...


Hi Harshal,
Did you receive this kind of email? I think I'll receive after you since I applied on 12th nov. I called our agent to find out about this but they haven't received any mail regarding our application but have received the same for other applications.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Arrow said:


> Hi Harshal,
> Did you receive this kind of email? I think I'll receive after you since I applied on 12th nov. I called our agent to find out about this but they haven't received any mail regarding our application but have received the same for other applications.


 Hi,

I applied on 5th November but I did not get any mail. What should I do if I get mail?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 5th November but I did not get any mail. What should I do if I get mail?



Era7bd,

If you havent rec. then dont panic.
Wait for few days and then send them an email asking.....i havent rec. this kind of email is it also required for me to submit this kind of decla. form again....


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Hi Harshal,
> Did you receive this kind of email? I think I'll receive after you since I applied on 12th nov. I called our agent to find out about this but they haven't received any mail regarding our application but have received the same for other applications.



Arrow,

There are lot of applicants between 5th nov and 12th nov.
So I guess they are taking app one by one and sending them mail.
I believe it may take some time for us to rec. that email.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi, I got the following reply from VIC:
> 
> "*Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,
> 
> ...



Nadeemzonline,

Thank you so much for sharing this info. with us.
I would appriciate if some one who applied later or on same day, received this kind of info. then at least we all late applicants will know, what is going on.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

I got the same email yesterday, i applied on 6th nov 2010.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

like this 

*Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

The assessment process requires you to complete a sponsorship declaration and return the signed document to the Skilled and Business Migration Program. This declaration confirms that all parties understand the conditions and limitations of Victorian Government sponsorship and you should ensure that you read and understand this document prior to signature and submission.

We do not require a hard copy of the document.

If we do not receive the declaration from you within two weeks, the application will be deemed invalid and your file closed.



We look forward to receiving the declaration.*


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> like this
> 
> *Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme.
> 
> ...


 Just few minutes ago, i got the same mail. I have applied on 7th Nov.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

mgn_v said:


> Just few minutes ago, i got the same mail. I have applied on 7th Nov.



Thanks mgn_v,

Appreciate yr reply.

Did any one rec. this kind of email from Vic SS on 7th of Nov or later?

Right now I can see, all the applicants whose date has been 7th Nov or greater than 2nd Nov. has rec.

Let's c who else rec. this email.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Dear mgn_v, have u done with the ACS assessment ,if yes which code ?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> Dear mgn_v, have u done with the ACS assessment ,if yes which code ?


Mansoor,

I have applied the ACS in the month of March 2010 and i got the result in the month of May. After the ANZSCO mapping, re-applied for 261312 which i received in August mid.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mgn_v said:


> Just few minutes ago, i got the same mail. I have applied on 7th Nov.


Hi,

Few minutes ago I got same mail but my question is that I sent decleration when I applied.

What about you?

How can I send this form? As email attachment or any alternative


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few minutes ago I got same mail but my question is that I sent decleration when I applied.
> 
> ...


When i applied, i have attached the scanned copy for signed declaration document. 
rmansoor has sent an email to the VIC regarding this declaration document. Will wait for a while, once rmansoor get the response from VIC, he will update us about the attachment.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi, I got the following reply from VIC:
> 
> "*Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.

Thanks,
Nadeem


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...



congrat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...


congrat Nadeem! , did you sent the document through email reply ?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

era7bd said:


> congrat baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thx era7bd, thx to everyone.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> congrat Nadeem! , did you sent the document through email reply ?


Thx, yes mansoor i had sent via email.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Thx, yes mansoor i had sent via email.


Thanks for your quick reply Nadeem !


----------



## lexbunde (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats Nadeem...could you please kindly tell us what your occupation is ?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

lexbunde said:


> Congrats Nadeem...could you please kindly tell us what your occupation is ?


thx buddy, Network Security.........


----------



## lexbunde (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I also recieved the email for additional declaration and I emailed it back after signing...do you think that by receiving that email it is a good sign or it does not mean anything ? Also, did you recieve acknowledgement after you sent back the declaration or after that the only email you got was for the SS Grant ? Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

lexbunde said:


> Thanks for your reply. I also recieved the email for additional declaration and I emailed it back after signing...do you think that by receiving that email it is a good sign or it does not mean anything ? Also, did you recieve acknowledgement after you sent back the declaration or after that the only email you got was for the SS Grant ? Thanks for keeping us informed.



Lexbunde,

They are sending you no positive/negetive sign of SS by this email. So dont get excited. It seems it's just their procedure to get it signed from every one who applies. Now, if they require any additional docs then they will contact you by email else you will rec. an email in which your decision will be mentioned.
Btw, when did you apply in Nov?


----------



## lexbunde (Jul 22, 2010)

OK. Anyway at least it shows that they are looking at peoples applications and soon we will know whether we have sponsorship or not. I applied 4th November.


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...



Congrats Nadeen! :clap2:

Do you mind sharing with us the number of years of work experience in network security & non network security & availability of gaps in your CV in between graduation & first job, internship & first job etc. 

Victoria is very serious about a flawless CV, this is just to make sure our CVs are in line! 

Thanks!


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy . You are the very first one to receive VIC SS I believe ( 3rd Nov Era ):clap2:lane:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...



Nadeem,

Congrats!! buddy.
It seems Vic is getting faster only becoz Christmas is coming ahead so they want to close this thing ASAP.
Let's hope later applicants like me also get some +ve feedback.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Lankan1 said:


> Congrats Nadeen! :clap2:
> 
> Do you mind sharing with us the number of years of work experience in network security & non network security & availability of gaps in your CV in between graduation & first job, internship & first job etc.
> 
> ...


hi,

I have approx 9 years experience in IT and involved in network security since last 4 years. I completed my graduation in 2003, i dont have any gaps in between.

Thx.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Nadeem,
> 
> Congrats!! buddy.
> It seems Vic is getting faster only becoz Christmas is coming ahead so they want to close this thing ASAP.
> Let's hope later applicants like me also get some +ve feedback.


Don't worry buddy, You will get insha Allah.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Don't worry buddy, You will get insha Allah.


Nadeem,

Any idea on gap of Education front?
I have one year in between my education.
But still I have shown what I did in one year.
As far as I know, they mainly look at the gap in employment.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Nadeem,
> 
> Any idea on gap of Education front?
> I have one year in between my education.
> ...


yes harshal u rite i have gap in my education as well but i don't have any gap in my employment.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> yes harshal u rite i have gap in my education as well but i don't have any gap in my employment.


ohh ok. great.
And one more thing, did u do evrything on your own or thru consultant/agent?
actually my occupation is in their preferred list which is Analyst Programmer but specialization is not in their preferred list. So can it have good chance of rejection?
any idea?


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nadeem :clap2:


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> ohh ok. great.
> And one more thing, did u do evrything on your own or thru consultant/agent?
> actually my occupation is in their preferred list which is Analyst Programmer but specialization is not in their preferred list. So can it have good chance of rejection?
> any idea?


through consultant, dont have any idea about it but explored on this forum that they favored those are in their preferred list. good luck.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Congratulations Nadeem :clap2:


Thx buddy,


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

lexbunde said:


> OK. Anyway at least it shows that they are looking at peoples applications and soon we will know whether we have sponsorship or not. I applied 4th November.


hey which is your specialization and occupation?


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nadeem :clap2:

All the best for the 176 App.


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my Victoria Sponsorship grant email.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nadeem.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

obelixous said:


> Congrats Nadeem :clap2:
> 
> All the best for the 176 App.


Thx buddy.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

mgn_v said:


> Congrats Nadeem.


Thx.


----------



## lexbunde (Jul 22, 2010)

harshal said:


> hey which is your specialization and occupation?


Developer Programmer - C#


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

lexbunde said:


> Developer Programmer - C#


Lexbunde,

You are lucky man.
your specialization c# is in their preferred list I guess.
but this doesnt hold true for me. :confused2:


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

I send the document and they replyed me today "We have added the completed declaration to the application. We do not require a hard copy. We will contact you if we require any further information"

Let hope for the best .


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> I send the document and they replyed me today "We have added the completed declaration to the application. We do not require a hard copy. We will contact you if we require any further information"
> 
> Let hope for the best .


Today Morning, I got the same mail.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Did any one who applied on or after 8th rec. any mail from Vic for additional declaration?

and did any one get rejection whose specialization was not/was on their preferred list?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Did any one who applied on or after 8th rec. any mail from Vic for additional declaration?
> 
> and did any one get rejection whose specialization was not/was on their preferred list?


Harshal,
My cousine also applied for the VIC SS on 15th Nov. Yesterday,She also got the additional declaration mail.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

mgn_v said:


> Harshal,
> My cousine also applied for the VIC SS on 15th Nov. Yesterday,She also got the additional declaration mail.



mgn_v,

How come I didn't rec. the email.
It seems fishy now.
It looks that who so ever gets email will get SS grant or what?
what's her occupation and specialization?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> mgn_v,
> 
> How come I didn't rec. the email.
> It seems fishy now.
> ...


Harshal,

She has applied for Developer Programmer - C# technology. That mail does not mean that positive outcome for SS. After sent an email with attachment of additional declaration, we got the mail from VIC saying "added the declaration information, If any documents required, will contact you".

you will get the mail. waiting for a while.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> mgn_v,
> 
> How come I didn't rec. the email.
> It seems fishy now.
> ...


Harshal, even I haven't received the mail yet and I'm worried too


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Harshal, even I haven't received the mail yet and I'm worried too



hey Arrow,

is your specialization and occupation in their preferred list?
My Occupation is there in their list but not specialization.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> hey Arrow,
> 
> is your specialization and occupation in their preferred list?
> My Occupation is there in their list but not specialization.


Yes, my occupation and specealization are in their preferred list but haven't heard from them yet


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Yes, my occupation and specealization are in their preferred list but haven't heard from them yet


Arrow,

This is really fishy.
What to do?
I am also worried too.


----------



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

I just want to let you know that I've also received a declaration e-mail from Victorian government asking for the same thing. 

I think it's technical issue that made them lose some uploaded data. 

So it's a matter of time to contact all of you, if you have applied online. Also note that your account may not be affected by this technical error, may be that's why you didn't receive a declaration e-mail.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

elagizy said:


> I just want to let you know that I've also received a declaration e-mail from Victorian government asking for the same thing.
> 
> I think it's technical issue that made them lose some uploaded data.
> 
> So it's a matter of time to contact all of you, if you have applied online. Also note that your account may not be affected by this technical error, may be that's why you didn't receive a declaration e-mail.



Hi,

Anybody got acknowledgement from Victoria after send declaration from. I sent it on 02-12-10 but didn't get any acknowledgement yet.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

elagizy said:


> I just want to let you know that I've also received a declaration e-mail from Victorian government asking for the same thing.
> 
> I think it's technical issue that made them lose some uploaded data.
> 
> So it's a matter of time to contact all of you, if you have applied online. Also note that your account may not be affected by this technical error, may be that's why you didn't receive a declaration e-mail.


Elagizy,
If this is the case then I and Arrow should not be worrying....

Btw, who made you thought this way that it might be some problem with uploaded data and your a/c may not have been affected by technical glitch.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Elagizy,
> If this is the case then I and Arrow should not be worrying....
> 
> Btw, who made you thought this way that it might be some problem with uploaded data and your a/c may not have been affected by technical glitch.


Harshal

Our agent also said, that its some technical problem with uploaded data and told me not to worry. If its only technical issues then we are saved


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

elagizy said:


> I just want to let you know that I've also received a declaration e-mail from Victorian government asking for the same thing.
> 
> I think it's technical issue that made them lose some uploaded data.
> 
> So it's a matter of time to contact all of you, if you have applied online. Also note that your account may not be affected by this technical error, may be that's why you didn't receive a declaration e-mail.


elagizy

The declaration that you received, was it a new one or the same old one which you sent earlier?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody got acknowledgement from Victoria after send declaration from. I sent it on 02-12-10 but didn't get any acknowledgement yet.


hi era,

when i sent such declaration i didn't get any acknowledgment by state, i got just grant email after couple of days.


----------



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

@Arrow, Yes, the declaration they sent me was the same as the old one.
@harshal, It's a technical issues as they mentioned the following in the email I received.


> We understand that you may have attached this document to your application however *due to a technical error this has not been received by the Skilled and Business Migration Program.*


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi era,
> 
> when i sent such declaration i didn't get any acknowledgment by state, i got just grant email after couple of days.




Thanks a lot


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi era,
> 
> when i sent such declaration i didn't get any acknowledgment by state, i got just grant email after couple of days.


Nadeem

Can you please tell me whether the declaration which you sent them recently, was it the same old one or a new declaration


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

elagizy said:


> @Arrow, Yes, the declaration they sent me was the same as the old one.
> @harshal, It's a technical issues as they mentioned the following in the email I received.


elagizy, Thank you for the reply.

Nadeem, I'm sorry... didn't see elagizy's reply


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> elagizy, Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Nadeem, I'm sorry... didn't see elagizy's reply



Hi,

Today I also rec. the same email in the morning.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I also rec. the same email in the morning.



And I sent them email too.
The same Decla. Form I sent which I had sent them earlier .
I hope there would not be any problem with it.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

harshal said:


> And I sent them email too.
> The same Decla. Form I sent which I had sent them earlier .
> I hope there would not be any problem with it.



Hi,

I rec. acknowledgement also for Additinal Decla.
Let's hope for the best now.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Arrow said:


> elagizy, Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Nadeem, I'm sorry... didn't see elagizy's reply


hi everybody,

My one friend got sponsorship email today, he applied on 10th Nov as Network security.

Nadeem.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> My one friend got sponsorship email today, he applied on 10th Nov as Network security.
> 
> Nadeem.



ohh gr8 Nadeem.

So it seems they are putting all the ppl on priority with Preferred specialization and others in the later part and they will get if some quota space is left.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> ohh gr8 Nadeem.
> 
> So it seems they are putting all the ppl on priority with Preferred specialization and others in the later part and they will get if some quota space is left.


hi harshal,

you right, it seems that they are being offered to preferred specilizations.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I also rec. the same email in the morning.


Harshal,
Oh that's good... I'm still waiting...

out:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Harshal,
> Oh that's good... I'm still waiting...
> 
> out:



Arrow,

Dont worry.
I guess you will recieve.
Just wait and be patient.
And even if I received then that doesn't show any +ve r -ve sign.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Arrow,
> 
> Dont worry.
> I guess you will recieve.
> ...


I too have received the same mail... at last


----------



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yesterday, I got another email from them confirming that they have received the declaration email successfully and told me that they will contact me if they need further information.

I've applied in Nov. 11. 
My ACS status still in progress since October 29


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

elagizy said:


> Yesterday, I got another email from them confirming that they have received the declaration email successfully and told me that they will contact me if they need further information.
> 
> I've applied in Nov. 11.
> My ACS status still in progress since October 29



Hi elagizy,

Did you apply for SS before you have gotten your ACS results? 

and has anyone done this before and manage to get SS after submitting the ACS results to the state upon request (or once they have gotten positive result from ACS)?


----------



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ling_S said:


> Hi elagizy,
> 
> Did you apply for SS before you have gotten your ACS results?
> 
> and has anyone done this before and manage to get SS after submitting the ACS results to the state upon request (or once they have gotten positive result from ACS)?


Hello Ling_S

Yes, hopefully to get the +ve ACS assessment before SS asks about it.
If I got the +ve, I'll contact SS and update them with my recent progress.

SS website mentioned that you don't have to attach the IELTS or the ACS results, as they may require it at a later stage.

The most important documents that you need to send is your CV and the signed Declaration, the rest "may be" required at a later stage.


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks elagizy. One more question. to your opinion, do you know if there is any difference in terms of preference in the application between indicating planned settlement location, i.e. Metropolitan Melbourne or regional victoria.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> I too have received the same mail... at last


Arrow,

Great that you rec. this mail.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anybody has any update on Vic SS?


----------



## elagizy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ling_S said:


> Thanks elagizy. One more question. to your opinion, do you know if there is any difference in terms of preference in the application between indicating planned settlement location, i.e. Metropolitan Melbourne or regional Victoria.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Metropolitan Melbourne seems to be better, as they talk about it as if it's targeted by many. (they mentioned: Settle in Victoria including Melbourne).

However, I chose regional Victoria to be kind of a loyalty to the government and also I think the main shortage of skills in regional Victoria not Melbourne.

IMO, I want to be sponsored anyhow then I can change the place after 2 years without any problem. Taking into consideration that you may like the place you are settled in.


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> My one friend got sponsorship email today, he applied on 10th Nov as Network security.
> 
> Nadeem.



Hi Nadeem,

Your friend also applied to VIC before July 2010 ?? or after 4th November 2010 ??


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Lankan1 said:


> Hi Nadeem,
> 
> Your friend also applied to VIC before July 2010 ?? or after 4th November 2010 ??


yes buddy he had been applied in April 2010 as well.


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks nadeem, we applied in November & anticipating their reply


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

elagizy said:


> Hello Ling_S
> 
> Yes, hopefully to get the +ve ACS assessment before SS asks about it.
> If I got the +ve, I'll contact SS and update them with my recent progress.
> ...


Hi Elagizy,

I need your help as my situation is very similar to you. I have applied for skill assessment on 18th Oct 2010 and still waiting for results. I am also thinking to apply for VIC sponsorship. Would you please tell me what document they need? I have understood they are mainly looking for:

1) resume--I have ready with me.
2)Financial/funds declaration or so: I mainly need help here --what you have submitted for showing ur financial support and how have represented the same/
3) Do they any exp letters/education docs--?
4)Please mention if any doc is required--

Thanks for your reply--
-Balji


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I rec. acknowledgement also for Additinal Decla.
> Let's hope for the best now.


hi harshal,

any update of your VIC SS.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi harshal,
> 
> any update of your VIC SS.



Nadeem,

No reply.
But I heard one guy called OzDream49 on another forum.
His specialization was also Datawarehousing and he got the grant.
In fact I didn't rec. the mail from Vic for letting me know that your process may take up to 12 weeks and they also mention your ASCO/ANZSCO code.

Let's c what happens.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Nadeem,
> 
> No reply.
> But I heard one guy called OzDream49 on another forum.
> ...



hmm............ Don't worry dear Aussie landing is our destiny.


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Has any one here received VIC State Sponsor Dept email for delay in announcing decision ?


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> Has any one here received VIC State Sponsor Dept email for delay in announcing decision ?


Please check dedicated thread to this topic.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> Has any one here received VIC State Sponsor Dept email for delay in announcing decision ?


Yes Sir, I have received such a mail where they have talked about ICT analysts spnsorship delays..
Just have a look at the below thread onto an ongoing discussion:
Victoria SMP (merged threads) - Page 49 : British Expat Discussion Forum

Thanks


----------

